# Famous Footwear no longer available



## profwebs (Dec 11, 2008)

Was going to buy a new pair of shoes today and wanted to get AGR points for them so I decided to go through AGR to Famous Footwear to buy, but got an error page from Commision Junction instead. It seems the folks running the AGR program are pretty lax on the work they due since Famous Footwear hasn't been with Commission Junction since Oct. 30th. They are now using the Google Affiliate Network for their affiliate program. I emailed AGR through their contact form, we'll see if they get back to me.


----------



## Kevin L. (Dec 11, 2008)

Are you sure you want to buy shoes online from Famous Footwear? I've bought from their physical stores, and the shoes had zero quality. 2 hikes and they were literally in pieces. I didn't think that any shoe store would sell junkier shoes than my experiences with Payless, but I was wrong.

My compadres have also suffered this same fate, from multiple stores. I think Infamous Footwear is more apropos. To continue to sell such shoddy merchandise, they must be a truly "soleless" company. (groan)

To hijack a bit, what exactly is the Google Affiliate Network?


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 11, 2008)

profwebs said:


> Was going to buy a new pair of shoes today and wanted to get AGR points for them so I decided to go through AGR to Famous Footwear to buy, but got an error page from Commision Junction instead. It seems the folks running the AGR program are pretty lax on the work they due since Famous Footwear hasn't been with Commission Junction since Oct. 30th. They are now using the Google Affiliate Network for their affiliate program. I emailed AGR through their contact form, we'll see if they get back to me.


Huh! Looking at my last order I guess I just slid in before the cut off, ordering at the end of October. And they just credited me a couple of days ago with AGR points for my total order, even though I did the standard mail-order trick of ordering four pairs of shoes and keeping the one pair that fit.

It's a shame they left Amtrak because the 10 pts a dollar was quite enticing, there is a Famous Footwear store less than a mile from my house for returns, and I'm quite happy with the quality of the black oxfords I ended up purchasing. Sure, they're not Lands End quality, but the pair I got had good quality for the price and the hundreds of AGR points per pair of shoes makes me a happy consumer.


----------



## profwebs (Dec 12, 2008)

Kevin L. said:


> Are you sure you want to buy shoes online from Famous Footwear? I've bought from their physical stores, and the shoes had zero quality. 2 hikes and they were literally in pieces. I didn't think that any shoe store would sell junkier shoes than my experiences with Payless, but I was wrong.


I didn't know Payless sold Nike, K Swiss and other name brands like Famous Footwear. That being said, I've never had a problem with their shoes, they are just older styles, not poorer quality.



> My compadres have also suffered this same fate, from multiple stores. I think Infamous Footwear is more apropos. To continue to sell such shoddy merchandise, they must be a truly "soleless" company. (groan)
> To hijack a bit, what exactly is the Google Affiliate Network?


An affiliate network is a company that hosts merchants affiliate program's. An affiliate is a person who gets paid a percentage of a sale. AGR is an affiliate. You go to any of the merchants from the AGR site, AGR makes a commission on the sale and passes a portion of that commission on to you in the form of AGR points.



> It's a shame they left Amtrak because the 10 pts a dollar was quite enticing, there is a Famous Footwear store less than a mile from my house for returns, and I'm quite happy with the quality of the black oxfords I ended up purchasing. Sure, they're not Lands End quality, but the pair I got had good quality for the price and the hundreds of AGR points per pair of shoes makes me a happy consumer.


They didn't actually leave AGR. All AGR has to do is switch the Famous Footwear links over to the Google network and it will be fixed. I'm not sure if they still offer the same percentage as before so the points might decrease IF they decide to keep FF as a merchant.


----------

